# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Hajria, dora vetë

## MiLaNiStE

hii kalamojaaa ene pse kom ca koh pa u fut s'kisha bo prezantim kshuqe po e boj tashi keni noi gjo kunder? jo ee as un pra  :perqeshje: 
ok una jom CrAzYy_TiRoNcE ose Hajria si t'ju vi per mar m'thrrisni. qe thoni ju un jom ka planeti mars po tashi jom n'canada. ca t'ju them un mo ja kaq hajd shnet e pare ene RROFT MILANI !!!

----------


## Tony Montana

mire se erdhe darling 
meqe isha i pari..
po te pershendes nga zemra dhe ja kalofsh sa me mire ketu ne forum....

ja kalofsh sa me mire
p.s. ndonje foto pse ske vene

----------


## Auloni

Mirese erdhet Hajrie . Ju uroj tia kaloni sa me mire mes nesh . 
Jemi te dy tifoze te nje skuadre : RROFTE MILAN  :perqeshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

martino fenk juu foto s'du me e von me thon t'drejten sorry
Aulonoo ecc atyyy shyqyr doli ene nji Milanist tjeter

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

mire se erdhe, shpresoj te kalosh sa me mire ktu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## POETI_20

Mir se erdhe  Hajrie
bash kokrren e qefit

----------


## AlametCuni

Hajrije ku je mi te shplaft ko*ja panuklles :Pp lol (jooking)
pappapa paske bo ene ti prezantim mi papapa
Te puth icik ktu ne mes Forumit .....Muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh (ne b...) ball dmth se sjam nga ato cuna loool
bye bye mwahhhhhhhh ene ishalla te del nai cun i hajrit!!
ene foton na e sill ktu lol

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Ana_18 ene POETI_20 fenk ju shum ka ona juj
AlametCuni o kokshpull kom thon un qe ti je pisss lol te plast pleshti ballit jarebi muuuuuaaaahhh back 2 u sa pel ate cunin s'jom tuj kerku lol

----------


## MICH

ahhahahahaha hajrije papapapapaa mosha ben te veten sa e zjarrte je aman mire se erdhe pra !
edhe mos puth shum se te marohem te puthmet pastaj per te dashurin tend .  :buzeqeshje:  peace koke qepe.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

ahhahaha cnncnc kush fol rri se ta rrasa me tull kokes

----------


## Kristtina

mire se erdhe motra
ja kalofsh kendshem mes nesh.

kristina

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

Mire Se Erdhe Milaniste....
Befsh qejf ketu mes nesh....

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

mire se erdhe milaniste
have funn

----------


## TiLoNcE

Amon mi pranaj ka fillu me ndricu FORUMI se ke ardh Yviiiiiiii i Botes.pa ty s'ka kptim asgjo mi ktu.dekshin gith cunat e forumit mas teje jarebi,Ene aty me ri se Milani o NR1!Qe fua ti yvo,une kom ca muj ktu ne forum,po tani kom fillu me u bo aktive :P
Kul mola vesh qe ti ene Motorri jeni aktivist te mil,e bona menjen TOP me ju aldh ka mlapa.Po u myte ti ,do mytem ene unaaaaaaaa.
okejna pla Motla imeee te pufffffffffffff folt :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Kristtina  fenk ju motlaaa gjith t'mirat ene ty

 Sirena_E_Vogel fenk ju shum ene ka ona juj

xXx Hajria dora vet XxX

----------


## Babe

hajt pra mirsenaerdhe mi hajrie  :perqeshje:  :perqeshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## ChiCky_Gir|86

Welcome Hajrie  :buzeqeshje: ..hav fun gurl..

xxx

----------


## EL_NiNiO

Une si Milanisiti i forumit te pres me krah hapur milaniste  :shkelje syri: .Te uroj me gjith shpirt qe tia kalosh sa me mire ketu ne shoqerin ton edhe para i rossoneri  :perqeshje:

----------


## Don Zhuan

sorry MIlaniste se kish pa ToMoRri i gjor qe ke ba nje prezantim tija my bad  :i ngrysur:  o cuna qo milanistja osht 1  si qo vajz ene ajo jo jo kokoxhamboja bojn mamat 1 here ne 100 vjet :buzeqeshje:  
ika un pacim edhe me fal qe se pash temen tende sweety :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

morrooooooo nordhsha un pel tyve ty t'falet mo ki melakk ju qe se njifni ket cunin lol rob mo t'mir zgjee morro te plast pleshti ballit se te du shum  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  


 EL_NiNiO eccc atyyy ja milanistii fenk yvoo muuuaaahh te tako i pufje ty lol 

 ChiCky_Gir|86  bofsh fun ele tive  :perqeshje:  

 Babe fenk ju motla

----------

